# FiiO E10K Olympus 2 Kaufberatung



## haii91 (27. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich besitze eine DT 990 Pro und hatte davor ein Xonar Phoebus als Soundkarte. Ich habe es aus Platzgründen verkauft. Jetzt lese ich häufiger die Empfehlung FiiO E10K Olympus 2, das extern und mobil eine sehr gute Lösung für mich darstellt.
Nun bevor ich es kaufen kann, stehen mir noch Fragen gegenüber.

Wo kann ich diese Soundkarte günstig und schnell geliefert bekommen?
Ist es egal ob es an einen Usb 2.0 oder Usb 3.0 angeschlossen wird?
Ist die FiiO E10K Olympus 2 gleich auf mit der Phoebus oder sogar besser?
Bei der Phoebus haben mir die ganzen Softwares auch nicht ganz gefallen und wusste auch gar nicht was ich damit anfangen sollte. 

Gibt es auch alternative Soundkarten die genau so gut sind außer STX? Würde mich nur interessieren.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. September 2014)

Der FiiO ist etwas besser als die STX und somit in etwa bei der STX II einzuordnen. Er ist also besser als die Phoebus. USB-Art ist egal. Günstig über Amazon oder FiiO-Shop zu erwerben


----------



## haii91 (27. September 2014)

Der Versand bei Fiio-Shop ist ja übel. Und auf Amazon gibst den leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Darkseth (27. September 2014)

jetzt auf STX 2 niveau, bisher wars auf STX niveau, und davor auf Phoebus niveau, und davor wurde er als "fast auf phoebus/STX niveau" gestellt.

Ich behaupte mal, der Fiio ist maximal auf Phoebus niveau. Alleine der Verstärker der Phoebus hat mehr Power.
Und soweit ich weiß, hat der E10k einen etwas schlechteren DAC als der E10 (dafür nen besseren Verstärker. Oder genau anders herum..).

Aber um aufn punkt zu kommen: Du solltest eher kein unterschied hören, bzw keine verschlechterung.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. September 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> jetzt auf STX 2 niveau, bisher wars auf STX niveau, und davor auf Phoebus niveau, und davor wurde er als "fast auf phoebus/STX niveau" gestellt.


 
Da sind ja auch überall 5% Unterschied  Im Grunde ist es selbst für ein geübtes Ohr schwer da klangliche Unterschiede rauszufinden.

Was ist an 5,83 Versand so übel?


----------



## Darkseth (28. September 2014)

5,83 ist doch eigentlich noch günstig für nen Versand? Viele andere shops (mindfactory z.B.) verlangen 6,90€.
Das günstigste was man so findet, sind meist 4,99€~


----------



## haii91 (29. September 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-E11K-Kili...e&ie=UTF8&qid=1411990941&sr=1-2&keywords=FiiO 

ist das der nachfolger? oder  sind das zwei unterschiedliche paar schuhe?


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. September 2014)

Der E11 ist ein reiner Verstärker, ohne DAC


----------



## haii91 (4. Oktober 2014)

Heute ist mein FiiO E10K Olympus 2  angekommen. Also ich muss sagen. Eingesteckt, in Windows paar Settings eingestellt und schon funktioniert das Teil. Geil.
Mit den zusätlichen Bass Schalter kommt mein DT 990 Pro so richtig zum Ausdruck .
Während der Wartezeit als ich noch den Onboardsound benutz habe, merkt man jetzt deutlich den Unterschied zwischen mit- und ohne Soundkarte.


----------



## Ratttray (4. Oktober 2014)

Lohnt sich ein FiiO auch um aktive Monitorboxen (M-Audio) zu befeuern? Oder sind das reine KH-Verstärker?


----------



## jamie (4. Oktober 2014)

Nene, das ist nur ein Kopfhörerverstärker. 

Um welche Monitore geht's denn genau?


----------



## Ratttray (4. Oktober 2014)

M-Audio BX5 D2 (wenn sie mal ankommen würden) Alternativ Neusoik NE05. Werde sie an einer DGX betreiben. Wenn die Fiio für beides geeignet wäre, hätte ich die DGX zurück geschickt. Wollte den Thread aber nicht hijacken.


----------



## jamie (4. Oktober 2014)

Würde die erstmal an der DGX testen und ggf. mal mit 'ner STX oder so vergleichen. Glaube aber nicht, dass du mehr brauchst als die DGX.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Oktober 2014)

DGX reicht locker, bei Lautsprechern hört man da nicht so schnell große Unterschiede. Kopfhörer sind da empfindlicher.


----------



## Ratttray (4. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Infos Jamie und Excite. Genug von mir, nun genug zum Threadstarter


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Oktober 2014)

Der FiiO hat nen LineOut und ist somit nicht nur ein KHV


----------



## Ratttray (5. Oktober 2014)

Profitiere ich über den Line Out von der Quali her ggü der DGX? Funktioniert der Volume-Regler auch am Line out? Dann könnte ich in der Tat 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Mic in bliebe dann der  Onboard Eingang.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Klar, der DAC wird weiterhin genutzt.

Aber soweit ich weiß, sind immer beide Ausgänge aktiv. 

D.h. wenn du mit KH spielen möchtest und die Lautstärker angeschlossen sind, wird der Klang auch bei den Lautsprechern wiedergegeben.
Diese müsstest du irgendwie aus stellen können.


----------



## Ratttray (5. Oktober 2014)

Das wäre nicht das Problem. Stecker ziehen oder die aktiven LS ausschalten. Nur bissel doof, dass bei einer solchen Lösung das Mic Kabel anders verlegt werden muss, separat vom KH / Headset.

Derzeit nutze ich die iMac LS für Game Sound und ein Logitrööt G330 für TS / Vent  also ist fast egal was ich mache, kann nur besser werden.

Tendiere jetzt stark dazu die DGX zurück zu schicken und mir den FiiO zu nehmen. Wenn ich richtig verstehe spielt der auch besser als preislich vergleichbare int / ext. Asus Xonar?


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Ja, aber du hast keine Software, die bei Lautsprechern ganz nützlich sein kann


----------



## Ratttray (5. Oktober 2014)

Hmm... wofür SW? EQ und was noch? Wäre ja zu schön wenn es eine gescheite Lösung gäbe, auch wenn es ein Kompromiss ist


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Oktober 2014)

Kannst auch nen SMSL M2 probieren. Der soll am Kopfhörerausgang besser sein


----------



## Ratttray (5. Oktober 2014)

Sieht auch gut aus... habe von dem Teil hier noch wenig gelesen wohingegen der FiiO gefühlt in jedem KH Thread auftaucht. Line Out vorne finde ich weniger sinnvoll, alleine vom Layout und Design finde ich den e10 gescheiter.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Oktober 2014)

das Ding ist auch eher für mobil gedacht


----------



## Ratttray (5. Oktober 2014)

Ah ok, das ergibt Sinn  werde es eher rein am Schreibtisch nutzen, obwohl der Preis auch sehr attraktiv ist wenn er dem e10 das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Ratttray schrieb:


> Hmm... wofür SW? EQ und was noch? Wäre ja zu schön wenn es eine gescheite Lösung gäbe, auch wenn es ein Kompromiss ist


 
Dann gäbe es noch Surroundsimulation für Lautsprecher (wers mag)
und die getrennt regelbare Lautstärke der Lautsprecher (können die meisten aktiven LS aber auch selbst)


Wenn du die Features nicht brauchst, dann kannst du den Fiio nehmen 

Ich wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen


----------



## Ratttray (5. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Finde ich echt prima, dass mehrere Seiten beleuchtet werden. Surround und getrennte Lautstärke brauche ich eher nicht. Die M-Audio haben je einen Lautstärkeregler.

Habe massig Tests des e10 mit KH gefunden, jedoch bisher nichts mit LS.

Edit: DGX storniert, E10 bestellt


----------



## haii91 (5. Oktober 2014)

Gute Entscheidung. 
Schalte noch den Bass im Spiel an und das Surround feeling kommt sehr gut rüber. Besonders bei Shootern haben Waffensounds richtig an Volumen und fühlbaren Druck im Hörer.


----------

